# Coffee machine - no power - any ideas or suggestions please?



## csg (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,

I have found your forum in carrying out an online search looking for help to work out what is going on with my coffee machine this morning. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions or experience of this. The machine is Sage By Heston Blumenthal The Oracle™ Espresso Coffee Machine. Purchased end November 2014. Domestic use. None of the help line numbers are maned this morning. The instruction manual has nothing in it relating to the problem I seem to have.

The machine is dead this morning. The socket itself is working.

I would appreciate any suggestions anyone might have, or experience of this problem.

Thank you

Caroline


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

csg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found your forum in carrying out an online search looking for help to work out what is going on with my coffee machine this morning. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions or experience of this. The machine is Sage By Heston Blumenthal The Oracle™ Espresso Coffee Machine. Purchased end November 2014. Domestic use. None of the help line numbers are maned this morning. The instruction manual has nothing in it relating to the problem I seem to have.
> 
> ...


 When you say dead do you mean no life at all , ??

check the obvious , make sure the socket you are plugging into is working by ACTUALLY plugging in something that you know works .

afetr that you could replace the fuse in the plug top to eliminate that.

and then I'm afraid you need to contact sage as you would eliminate any warranty should you open it up and attempt a repair yourself .


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

As above, don't be tempted to open it while it is still in warranty.

Did you notice any changes in the machine or the way you use before the issue?

Did it switch on this morning and then stop?


----------



## csg (Apr 25, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> When you say dead do you mean no life at all , ??
> 
> check the obvious , make sure the socket you are plugging into is working by ACTUALLY plugging in something that you know works .
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to read my thread and to post your thoughts. Yes, it's very dead









The wall socket is working - tested with a working device.

I took your advice and changed the fuse in the coffee machines' plug. The machine, very sadly, is still dead.

I, by the by, tested the coffee machine's fuse and that is fine.

I will not do any more than I have and thank you for warning about invalidating the warranty.

I await a call back from the help centre on Monday - (I would love a coffee right now!!)

Thank you.


----------



## csg (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for taking time to reply to my post and for your comments.

I am taking the advice you give as well as the first reply, I will not do any more than I have, checking the fuse.

No, it made coffee yesterday. This morning, not the way to start the day.... no life in the machine at all.


----------



## gary_leeds (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you ever get to the bottom of what caused this? I had the Oracle delivered yesterday, worked fine, this morning it's dead, just like yours, less than 24 hours after delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gary_leeds said:


> Did you ever get to the bottom of what caused this? I had the Oracle delivered yesterday, worked fine, this morning it's dead, just like yours, less than 24 hours after delivery.


Contact sage would be your best bet


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all depends on where you bought it. If it is two days old I would challenge the retailer as it is obviously not fit for purpose. The liability is theirs initially, and you will get a faster resolve


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Contact sage would be your best bet


Yep, get the seller to replace it


----------



## gary_leeds (Jun 24, 2015)

I got it replaced.


----------

